# What happened at Mc Donalds



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

As a lot you know im sure I take Sarge to Mc Donalds for double cheese burgers some times. Tonight my wife had to work so I decided sarge and I would go to Mc Donalds for super. I go through the drive through and get our food, then pull around and park while we eat.

Im feeding sarge his cheese burger ( i hold it for him while he takes bites). As I start to feed him this man walks by with his son who looks like hes about 6. He stops and is watching sarge eat his buger. I didnt think much of it because it happens all the time. Sarge finishes the burger and the man says, thats a beautiful dog you have there. I thanked him and we started talking.

I explained about sarges history and what a good dog he was. Sarge is now getting courious about this guy (now that the burger is gone) and he steps across my lap and sticks his head out the window. The man asked if he could pet sarge. I told sarge it was ok so the man gave him a little pet. Then the little boy wanted to pet him too.

So he steps up on the running board of the jeep and him and sarge are getting aquainted. So I talk to this guy for about 10 minutes or so and then the little boy says to his dad...dad...I want that dog!!!

He looks down at his son and says...we'll see. Right away im thinking...WE'LL SEE??? What the blank does that mean!!!

Then the guy says, would you be willing to sell the dog??? I kind of smiled and said this dog is not for sale. He says, everything has a price. I said, I would agree with you in most cases thats a fact, but not everything, this dog is a perfect example of something that has no price. 

He says, I know their expensive dogs, Ill give you 500.00 cash and take him home for my son. Im like...what is wrong with this guy!!! I said..I told you, this dog is not for sale at any price. Aparently this guy is pretty much used to getting his own way, and Imagine the boy is too.

He says...ok..you name a price!!! I said, look friend, heres a plan for you, go inside and eat, then go find your son a dog someplace else!!! He says...whats the big deal...its just a dog. 

If that little boy hadnt been there it would have gotten really nasty about right there. Im not one to create a scene in front small children so I told him in a nice way. Hes more then just a dog, and if you cant understand what I mean by that I certianly feel sorry for any dog you might end up with, but it sure as **** aint goinna be this one.

He takes his son by the hand and storms off!!!

I looked over at sarge and he had that look that said, thanks pal for not selling me!!! lol


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

It takes all kinds, doesn't it!

I feel sorry for any animal that lands in this guys hands. Sadly, the boy will probably turn out the same way. 

On a side note, glad to see Sarge got another night out with dad at McDonalds.
I am taking Jake tonight for icecream!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh Lucky pups. Rocky will be eating kibble tonight LOL

Butch, obviously you have done an awesome job training Sarge and it shows through in his behavior. Which I have no doubt of. So in a way it is your fault that the guy wanted to buy your pup LOL J/K about that part.

Second way is the guy is just an *** and used to getting anything he wants. And as you said I am sure his kid is to. The last thing they need is a dog because the dog will be cool until the kid gets tired of it, or until it poops in the house.

Sarge would of ran away anyways and came back to you. Who else would share nightly snacks and take him to Mickey D weekly? LOL


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

something similar happened with my horse, people are unbelievable sometimes. dont they realize thats like someone asking you to sell your child to them?? (although i know some people that would have no issue selling their skin kids!!!) but for him to get RUDE over it....i have no words for him. hes lucky his young son was there!!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

He was one of those, new car, nice clothes kind of guys, no doubt had plenty of money and bought what he or his son wanted. Sadly the only thing him and his son were lacking was probably the most important thing of all, To know what it is to truely be a pet owner.

Like the man said, everything has a price, and im sure he believed every word of it.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I was going to say good for you, but frankly based on your previous posts I doubt you would part with Sarge for a million --- so now good for you.

Of course the guy that tried to buy Sarge was a moron. 

So what do you think, should I start taking my fiorever dog, Timber, and my recently adopted GSD, Paris to McDonald's for lunch.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Timber Definitely. Rocky got his first Mickey D's because of Butch and Sarge on Saturday and he loved it.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Srge is reading over my shoulder and he says he recommends it highly!!! Double cheese burger plain.( no mess involved), its on the dollar menu, How can you not give that much fun and excitement to Timber and Paris for a buck!!!

Heres another idea, Dairy Queen!!! Small cup of vanellia, child size!!! Thats a huge hit too!!!

And your right about the million, no amount of money would by sarge. 

Thats an interesting idea for a thread though, How much money would it take to buy your dog.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Butch, I think you taught the kid a little lesson that Dad probably never learned himself- the world does not revolve around an individual and no one's a "special snowflake" who'll get whatever is wanted. Can't believe you experienced it, but I'll echo the previous comments and say that I feel very bad for the unlucky animal that ends up in that household.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why are you feeding Sarge so much McDonalds??? why are you letting Sarge ride in your car with his head hanging out of the window?? McDonalds, that stuff is no good for you or Sarge.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

LOL, what was that dude thinking?









That little boy makes me think of the character in the movie Willy Wonka (Bianca was her name?), where it was daddy I want this, buy me this, I WANT IT NOW!!!

I'm with you and couldn't sell my dogs for any price. 

Now if someone offered me 500 for my husband...............


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadwhy are you feeding Sarge so much McDonalds??? why are you letting Sarge ride in your car with his head hanging out of the window?? McDonalds, that stuff is no good for you or Sarge.


Oh look, big brother has joined the thread.
















Laugh a little DoggieDad, it's good for you. Lighten up and do the happy boogie.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadwhy are you feeding Sarge so much McDonalds??? why are you letting Sarge ride in your car with his head hanging out of the window?? McDonalds, that stuff is no good for you or Sarge.


So, tell me, how often do I take sarge to Mc Donalds?? I know I talk about it a lot to other people but how many times a week would say we go there???

As for the window problem, yes Sarge rides in the passenger seat of my jeep with his window down. Im well aware of the problem of too much air entering the ear canal. I live in a small town and when we are toolin around town its at a very slow speed. 

Come to think of it, I already answered your questions in another thread, go check that out for further imformation about this and other useful imformation you might like.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Butch! you missed your chance! You should have told the guy that for 500 dollars a shot, you'll bring Sarge over for a visit! Look at the little guy, and ask in a happy, upbeat tone:

"Wouldn't you like to have Sarge come over for a visit, lad?" and of course the boy would say YES!!! I WANT I WANT I WANT!!! Then you set up weekly (or daily?) 500$ visits.

But I'm just shaking my head at this guy. 500 dollars?? What an insult!!! If you want my dog, let's talk at LEAST a thousand!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Good idea, I could have sarge come over, do a few sits, a few stays, a little fetch the ball. Maybe hop in the pool for a spell, collect the cash from dad and hit the road!!! lol

Good idea!!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Butch you are just such a bad influence. LOL Rocky loves Mickey D and we will get going to dairy queen. He will be riding with his window down and his head sticking out. He will also love every minute of it.

Now if you decide to do the doggie visits, you gotta pay Mamagoose a commission for coming up with the idea. LOL

MCDonalds might not be good for anyone, but it sure does taste good.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Seems fair to me!! Ill just have to charge more to cover my overhead..









Ill even bring the scooper for an extra fee!!!









He will love the DQ.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I know he loves orange sherbert. LOL

Hey Lisa, is gonna owe me cause after all it was my idea for her to get paid. See how this works?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

once that guy said everything has a price, i would have said, okay then how much for your kid? then when he realizes the connection there, i would have said, see what i mean? although, someone that stubborn and thoughtless would probably never see dogs as family members...so sad...glad you and sarge got a good laugh!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

I found the whole thing funny except he hit a bit of a nerve when he said...its just a dog...like it was something to be tossed away or something. Other then that it just funny.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah I thought .... great this guy may become another GSD convert - until the everything has a price and it's just a dog comment. Then I decided I don't want him to have a GSD!

Good for you guys.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder what will happen if they see a puppy in a petshop. Not that day, I know what will happen that day, but two weeks after...


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: butch33611
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadwhy are you feeding Sarge so much McDonalds??? why are you letting Sarge ride in your car with his head hanging out of the window?? McDonalds, that stuff is no good for you or Sarge.
> ...


Butch maybe on second thought you should thank DoggieDad, after all it is so nice that is looking out for you and Sarge LOL too bad he knows so little about either of you. Of course according to him it is ok to have to work 2 jobs to take on a pup you can't afford yet he worries about you and your dog going for dinner and having a great time. Makes sense huh? LOL Good thing he doesnt live in Georgia, he might of had a stroke last night if he would of seen the guy in front of me with a georgous GSD running around in the bed or his truck, and leaning over the sides. I kept waiting for the pup to jump out. LOL


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

$500! LOL Try 10K as a starting point (which would get turned down). Add up the cost of a high quality puppy with all of the man hours put into training and socializing along with raw feeding for me and we start there. Idiot. The mindset you have to have in order to ask that, and then start at that price... I'm speechless!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Wonder, how many people would've given their dog away for less then $500.-, thinking they could get a "new one" for $250.- or less.









"Money can buy you a pretty good dog, but it won't buy the wag of his tail."


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: butch33611I found the whole thing funny except he hit a bit of a nerve when he said...its just a dog...like it was something to be tossed away or something. Other then that it just funny.


i would have been very upset by that as well. maybe if they do actually end up getting a dog they will love it so much they will look back and know why you were so adament about not selling sarge...


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Geez, selling my dog would be like selling my kid.


----------



## pliberatore (Feb 18, 2006)

If that were my kid, $500 would would like a deal.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

IMO anyone that would sell their dog for any price, doesnt deserve a dog. Especially not a GSD, they are part of the family and in some way better than a kid. Now if someone wanted to buy my kid I would hold out to at least $501. LOL


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Butch, you handled that situation a lot better than I would have. I was so insulted just reading about that guy. What a jerk! That's the same thing as someone saying, "Cute kid... how much?" Hopefully, this guy's son learned that some things can't be bought. Unfortunately, I guy will figure that out.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

hey, i'm just thinking how bad McDonalds is for you and your dog. as far as your boy hanging his head out of the window, you know better but you do it anyway. some people need a big brother and i don't mean the goverment kind. it's 1:02 am here. i think i'm going to happy boogie to bed.


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: butch33611
> Heres another idea, Dairy Queen!!! Small cup of vanellia, child size!!! Thats a huge hit too!!!


Oh my there goes the diet!! LOL


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah but it could be so worht it. Just think of how much your pup would llike it and it not like you are getting a huge fudge covered sundae, just a choc cone. LOL (Trust me I understand, minutes on the lips and months on the hips LOL)


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadhey, i'm just thinking how bad McDonalds is for you and your dog. as far as your boy hanging his head out of the window, you know better but you do it anyway. some people need a big brother and i don't mean the goverment kind. it's 1:02 am here. i think i'm going to happy boogie to bed.


If you prefer not to take your dog to Mc Donalds, by all means dont take him!! If you dont want him to go to the DQ, Dont take him. If you dont want your dogs head out the window, dont do that either. As for the big brother, I have one thinks, Come to think of it ive seem him holding HIS head out the window!!!!

Point is, Im perfectly capable of taking care of Sarge. We have fun together all the time. We spend a lot of time together, on weekends he goes where I go. He gets to go a lot of places and meet new people, go to lunch, go to DQ, We go out in the country so he can run and play. We play ball everyday in the yard. He also gets treated like one of the family. 

That doesnt sound like a dog you have to worry about to me. 

They say everyones intitled to their opinion, And I believe that true so why dont you just keep yours and use it for someone who needs it.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: VinnieGeez, selling my dog would be like selling my kid.


That exactly right, I got the impression anything this guys buys is just stuff. He'll get a dog for the boy, the boy will get tired of it and the dad will have no problem dropping it off at a shelter like throwing out a broken toy. 

What a moron!!!


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

"Just a dog" Ohhh that would have ticked me off good. You had much more patience than me, kid or no kid there.

I've had two offers to buy Kisses, the first one I don't think was serious, just a "$250.00 for your dog" kind of thing. The second people offered $450.00 and were sitting there pulling out their wallet.







Luckily they understood no.

Kisses had McDonalds today, and she hangs her head out the window all the time while we are rolling around town.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Everything has a price?? How rude and thoughtless... I would of said "except your ignorance- thats priceless". I also allow my dogs a treat once in a while- McDonalds vanilla ice cream- they each get half of the cup.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't be insulted and stop whining!!!!! i'm sure you have the best in mind for you and your dog. when you post something on this forum you might find that people have a different opinon. that's part of the beauty of this forum, all of the different opinons and i'm really impressed with you in regards that you don't need other peoples opinons.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DSudd
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: butch33611
> ...


 what's there to know? Butch said he goes to McDonalds to treat his dog and he let's him ride around with his head out of the window of his Jeep and then the guy with the gorgeous Shep in his pick up leaning over the side, thanks for letting me know how you treat yourselves and your dogs in Georgia, LOL. hey, i'm going to try McDonalds again with my dogs. i actually did it last Saturday for the first time. my Shep didn't go crazy over it. what's wrong with getting a second job to earn money for another dog??? DSudd and Butch i think you both are over reacting to what i said. McDonalds is bad for you and there's no getting around it, i mean nothing more or nothing less. to show you i'm a real sport this weekend i'm having a #3 and my Shep is going to have a double burger with nothing on it, just the bun and the burger. y'all be good now!!!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Doggie Dad Nice sterotyping of everyone in Georgia. There are lots of things that are bad for you, McDonalds, drinking, Smoking, Being in the Sun, not being in the sun. 

I am sure we are not the only pet owners that let our dogs hang their heads out of the windows.

All I know is my dog is healthy, he is well behaved and very loved, so I must be doing something right regardless of your opinions. If I want an opinion on here then I will ask for it. Not sure posting a story requires an opinion.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad DSudd and Butch i think you both are over reacting to what i said. McDonalds is bad for you and there's no getting around it, i mean nothing more or nothing less. to show you i'm a real sport this weekend i'm having a #3 and my Shep is going to have a double burger with nothing on it, just the bun and the burger. y'all be good now!!!!


I dont think its so much an over reaction as much im just getting tied of hearing it. You've said that like 3 times in 2 different threads. I get that Mc Donalds is not exactly a health food store. Believe it not, I knew that long before you joined this board just like everyone else in this country, that aint exactly breaking news dude.

Next, I am not from Georiga, Im from West Virginia, As to the, Y'all, Thats perfectly alright, Its a part of my vocabulary and I say it all the time. I expect the reason your your dog didnt appear to like the cheese buger is he never saw one before. Wait till the second or third vist, then tell me he turned up his nose to it.

A bit of advice, cut back on the negitivity a bit, it'll serve you well around here.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedaddon't be insulted and stop whining!!!!! i'm sure you have the best in mind for you and your dog. when you post something on this forum you might find that people have a different opinon. that's part of the beauty of this forum, all of the different opinons and i'm really impressed with you in regards that you don't need other peoples opinons.


I dont recall doin any whining, And its also true that others may have different ideas about things, I appreciate everyones opinion on any subject I happen to bring up. But hearing the same thing over and over and over gets a little old. It would lead one to believe theres a limited thought process at work here. 


" i'm really impressed with you in regards that you don't need other peoples opinons."

Not everybodys!!! I just dont need yours unless maybe you come with something, I dont know......NEW!!!!

Y'all be good now, ya hear.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok how about $500 for the dog and three teenagers? That would be about fair LOL


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

If he didnt take you could always reduce the price to just 10.00 for the teenagers and you keep the dog..lol


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL I guess but I was talking about you dog. At least you wuold know he would have a good home. Trust me I would have to pay someone to take them LOL


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

let's be GSD friends, forum friends and let's be all about the dogs together friends. PEACE.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

didn't think i was being negative. as i said to DSUDD, let's be friends and all about the dogs.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok now I am just confused. LOL Guess I am having a blonde morning.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadlet's be GSD friends, forum friends and let's be all about the dogs together friends. PEACE.


 Works for me, Its eaiser that way.

Piece Brother.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I sometimes take Jolene with me when I go back to Pets INC. I was talking to Jane, one of the founders, when a lady saw Jolene and asked if she were up for adoption, and I said SURE ( with a devilish LONG pause).....and you could see the terror in Jane's face.....then I continued.....2 for 1 .... I have to go with her. Then Jane told her about me getting her from the terrified of men girl to what she is now. NO, what *I* worry about is ME not living longer than her, and that would be a big problem. 

Powell


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Sounds like a Richie Ritch kinda story








Wasn't there a character like that on Willy Wonka?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

$500! This guy obviously has no idea what a dog costs, much less a good GSD.

As for McDonalds, Doerak gets a double cheeseburger on the way home from his chemo shot. I get the pickle. If he's going to die from cancer, then let him be fat and happy.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

My reply would've been, "Hey, I could use a kid. How much for your son?" When his jaw dropped I'd tell him that's what he just asked me.


----------

